# My Flock



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Tony & Abby (Mated pair) Tony (Grey split to cinamon, and maybe WF)
Abby (Cinamon/Pearl)









McGee (WF male)


Ziva (WF/Lutino hen, had me confused for a while, thought she was a male and named her Gibbs)


Kate (Lutino/Pearled hen)


Cuppid 6 weeks old (Grey baby of Tony and Abby)









Bizzy 6 weeks old (Cinamon Hen)










Not keeping the babies, they have homes to go to as soon as they are compleatly weened, and have 5 eggs that the parents are sitting on. Can some one help me with a signature?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

What did I do wrong? Why did the middle three pictures not come out?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They came out you just have to click on them to see them. May have done it because they were big? I don't know but they sure are gorgeous!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you'd like i can do a siggy for you. just let me know and ill get started  colour preference? style preference?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are lovely! I have fixed the photos for you, too.


----------



## Chaos_1.0 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is something I made up real quick. You have very pretty birds. If you want the signature bigger let me know and I will resize it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely tiels you have there


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Chaos, that looks great! Now how do I get it. Lol. Thank you for fixing the photos Solace.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

click on it, save it to your hard drive, then go to edit signature in your user cp and load it there. Make sure to click on the "show my signature" button so it shows up in your posts.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

you have a beautiful flock


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Add another to the flock, I just got a 9 week old male Pied. Atleast I hope he is male... the wingspots say he is, but after calling Ziva Gibbs for three months I dont know.... lol.


----------



## stormdream (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm...you wouldn't happen to be an NCIS fan, would you?  Tiel!Tony has the same "Who, me?" expression as his namesake. 

Beautiful birds. Love the names, too!


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful tiels.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Need to Add Ducky to the flock, he is a 9 week old Pied cock. Traded a couple babies for him.


----------

